# 2012 bmw i8 concept price with photos and video



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

$300k, that's going to go over like a lead balloon.

People would rather have Ferraris and Lambos for that much. I think BMW might be forgetting their market position.


----------



## News Gate (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for your reply,
but i am sure if have its price i'll buy this car without hesitating


----------

